# πράξη νομοθετικού περιεχομένου (ΠΝΠ) = act of legislative content



## nickel (Jun 12, 2013)

Αν κοιτάξουμε το Σύνταγμα, το άρθρο 44 παρ. 1 λέει:

Το πρωτότυπο:
Σε έκτακτες περιπτώσεις εξαιρετικά επείγουσας και απρόβλεπτης ανάγκης ο Πρόεδρος της Δημοκρατίας μπορεί, ύστερα από πρόταση του Υπουργικού Συμβουλίου, να εκδίδει πράξεις νομοθετικού περιεχομένου. Οι πράξεις αυτές υποβάλλονται στη Βουλή για κύρωση σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις του άρθρου 72 παράγραφος 1, μέσα σε σαράντα ημέρες από την έκδοσή τους ή μέσα σε σαράντα ημέρες από τη σύγκληση της Βουλής σε σύνοδο. Αν δεν υποβληθούν στη Βουλή μέσα στις προαναφερόμενες προθεσμίες ή αν δεν εγκριθούν από αυτή μέσα σε τρεις μήνες από την υποβολή τους, παύουν να ισχύουν στο εξής.
http://el.wikisource.org/wiki/Σύνταγμα_της_Ελλάδας#.CE.86.CF.81.CE.B8.CF.81.CE.BF_44

Σε μετάφραση:
Under extraordinary circumstances of an urgent and unforeseeable need, the President of the Republic may, upon the proposal of the Cabinet, issue acts of legislative content. Such acts shall be submitted to Parliament for ratification, as specified in the provisions of article 72 paragraph 1, within forty days of their issuance or within forty days from the convocation of a parliamentary session. Should such acts not be submitted to Parliament within the above time-limits or if they should not be ratified by Parliament within three months of their submission, they will henceforth cease to be in force.
http://www.hri.org/docs/syntagma/artcl50.html#A41
http://books.google.gr/books?id=fJS-Ly83TpMC&pg=PA76

Στην ΕΕ βλέπω ότι χρησιμοποιούν τον όρο για να αποδώσουν το απλό *order*.


----------



## Earion (Jun 12, 2013)

promulgation of legislative decrees

Επειδή η προϊστορία του συνταγματικού αυτού μέτρου ξεκινά από το σύνταγμα της Βαϊμάρης της Γερμανικής Δημοκρατίας, και συγκεκριμένα από το άρθρο 48, που έδινε στον πρόεδρο της δημοκρατίας το δικαίωμα να εκδίδει σε επείγουσες περιπτώσεις έκτακτα διατάγματα με ισχύ νόμου παρακάμπτοντας το Ράιχσταγκ, προτείνω να αναζητηθούν αποδόσεις στη σχετική με την εποχή βιβλιογραφία.

Συγγνώμη για τη βιασύνη (έλλειψη χρόνου).


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 12, 2013)

Βιαστικός θα είμαι κι εγώ. ;) 

Ο όρος "πράξη νομοθετικού περιεχομένου", κατά το ισχύον Σύνταγμα, είναι συνώνυμος των παλαιότερα χρησιμοποιηθέντων όρων, όπως "αναγκαστικός νόμος", "αναγκαστικό διάταγμα" ή "νομοθετικό διάταγμα". Και, όχι αγαπητέ Earion, η πρακτική έκδοσης τέτοιων νομοθετικών πράξεων δεν ξεκινά βέβαια με τη Δημοκρατία της Βαϊμάρης ;) (η οποία αποτελεί μάλλον χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα, όλως εντυπωσιακό ως προς τις συνέπειες της πρακτικής αυτής).

Η κατά λέξη μετάφραση δεν μου πολυαρέσει. Το Legislative act και, ιδίως, το Legislative decree αποτελούν μάλλον τις καλύτερες λύσεις [το Order δεν είναι κακό από την άποψη ότι παραπέμπει σε μέσο νομοθεσίας που υφίσταται στην αγγλική έννομη τάξη].


----------



## sarant (Jun 12, 2013)

Να διορθωθεί και το πρωτότυπο του Συντάγματος, "επείγουσας" πρέπει να λέει.


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2013)

Rogerios said:


> Η κατά λέξη μετάφραση δεν μου πολυαρέσει. Το Legislative act και, ιδίως, το Legislative decree αποτελούν μάλλον τις καλύτερες λύσεις .


Μπράβο. Ήταν μια απορία που έπρεπε να είχα αναφέρει. Αλλά ήμουν κι εγώ βιαστικός. :)


----------



## Palavra (Jun 12, 2013)

Αν, ωστόσο, γράψουμε legislative decree, πώς θα το διακρίνουμε από το «νομοθετικό διάταγμα»; 
Για τον αναγκαστικό νόμο έχουμε πει εδώ.


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 12, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Αν, ωστόσο, γράψουμε legislative decree, πώς θα το διακρίνουμε από το «νομοθετικό διάταγμα»;
> Για τον αναγκαστικό νόμο έχουμε πει εδώ.



Εδώ τίθεται το ζήτημα αν πρέπει να διακρίνουμε ορολογικά μεταξύ ομοίων πραγμάτων των οποίων διαφέρει μόνον η ονομασία.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 29, 2015)

Ερώτηση: αν αντί για act of legislative content γράψουμε emergency legislative decree, πώς σας φαίνεται;


----------



## pontios (Jun 30, 2015)

Also, perhaps? ...(in sotto voce) 
emergency act (or emergency legislation)
national emergency act (or national emergency legislation)


----------



## pontios (Jun 30, 2015)

Αν αυτό που ψάχνομε έχει να κάνει με την εκτελεστική εξουσία του πρόεδρου μιας δημοκρατίας, τότε θα έλεγα presidential emergency powers act .. (κτγμ, "decree" makes it sound like we're referring to a president who is a dictator - δηλαδή, σαν έδικτο - maybe that's why the original provision translated to "legislative content"?).


----------



## cougr (Jun 30, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Ερώτηση: αν αντί για act of legislative content γράψουμε emergency legislative decree, πώς σας φαίνεται;



Νομίζω αρκεί απλώς και το _emergency decree_.


----------



## pontios (Jun 30, 2015)

Υπάρχει και το _presidential emergency order_. (Αναφερόμαστε σε έναν πρόεδρο της δημοκρατίας, έτσι δεν είναι; )


----------



## Palavra (Jun 30, 2015)

cougr said:


> Νομίζω αρκεί απλώς και το _emergency decree_.


Δεν συμφωνώ, θα μπορούσε να είναι και presidential.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 30, 2015)

pontios said:


> Υπάρχει και το _presidential emergency order_. (Αναφερόμαστε σε έναν πρόεδρο της δημοκρατίας, έτσι δεν είναι; )


Ο Πρόεδρος της Δημοκρατίας υπογράφει όλα τα διατάγματα, αλλά το Προεδρικό Διάταγμα είναι διαφορετικό.


----------

